# Inhibidor de frecuencia



## icemanknls (Jun 13, 2008)

weno, antes que nada, me gustaria decir que no es que sea precisamente un maquina en esto de la electronica, pero es precisamente por eso y por que me gusta, por lo que estoy aquí. pero dejemonos de rollos... 
a me gustaria enseñarme a hacer algunas cosas de electronica, pero lo que por ahora me lleva de cabeza es la creación de un inhibridor de frecuencia... me encantaria poder hacerme uno... de momento no tengo practica alguna con las insoladoras de pcb, pero con el soldador si..., me estuve mirando esta pagina http://www.ladyada.net/make/wavebubble/index.html donde ponia como montar-lo, pero no es esa mi intención, sinó ver un esquema, que componentes usar, y cual es su funcionamiento, y a partir de ahí pedirme todos los componentes para soldarlos....  

alguna idea para montar el inhibidor de frecuencia?

por cierto, e encontrado otro inhibidor de infrarrojos... http://www.instructables.com/id/TV-Remote-Jammer!/ sabeis como podria ser este???


----------



## electrodan (Jun 15, 2008)

Para que frecuencia queres el "Inhibidor de frecuencia" ?


----------



## icemanknls (Jun 15, 2008)

pos a 900, 1800, y 2100, la de los moviles en principio, y despues la del wi-fi, que es 2400 creo


----------

